# Dallas Fort Worth 2018



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 20, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/DallasFortWorth2018

Looking through the competitors I see several names of people on here. Looking forward to meeting you guys!

Feel free to dicuss Mains, Goals, and even cubes you want to sell/trade/try.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 21, 2018)

Looks like SungIn Park is going to be there, cool!


----------

